# D&D Salinity Refractometer



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well i know sooner or later i will have to get a Salinity Refractometer so ive been looking around at local fish shops and seeing what they have. 

Does anyone have experience with the Salinity Refractometer from D&D? Im thinking of purchasing one to check my levels as im getting pre-mixed saltwater and topping off with RO water so i want to check my salinity so im not adding to much ro water. 

i currently have a hydrometer (used) a friend past down to me but im sure im better off with a refractometer


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

What I like with the D-D is that they can be calibrated w/RODI water. Similar to the Vertex refractometer, they are finicky with temperature of which they are stored in.

I personally use Sybon. I get the same reading when it's cold to the touch and after having it in my armpits for 30mins.

JME


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

*Armpit*

LOOOOOOL thats jokes


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

hahaha! i like how you warm stuff up lol. 

another store around my area also sells the sybon and also liz sent me a ad on someone that is selling one 2nd hand, im looking into it atm


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Armpit...most appropriate place than other areas when at a clients .

The back of my vehicle is cold and sometimes I forget my carrying case in the car overnight. Such a difference in temperature of the refractometer and ambient room temperature, IME, is where I find D-D and Vertex problematic. I can't tell you how happy I was for a new prism cover for my Sybon.

If you are getting one used, make sure the metal pins of the prism cover isn't rusted and can pivot easily. Add a drop of thin viscosity oil in those areas to prevent them from rusting...or you wait 4 weeks for a new one @$8 or a 5days for one @$30 for a replacement. 

HTH


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

seems like sybon is the way to go LOL

it will always be in my room so im not afraid of the temperature issue. are all these refractometers all calibrated at 25C degrees?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

as a fellow reefer said to me about calibrating with R/O water "I hope that water has nothing in it when you calibrate it"

Meaning, it ain't the best way to calibrate your refractometer since it would calibrate it at 0.00 rather than 1.026 or 1.035


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The ATC built into the refract will compensate for this. The temp difference between actual water temp and refract temp is fine.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> as a fellow reefer said to me about calibrating with R/O water "I hope that water has nothing in it when you calibrate it"
> 
> Meaning, it ain't the best way to calibrate your refractometer since it would calibrate it at 0.00 rather than 1.026 or 1.035


You are correct with brine refracts in SW applications. With D-D refracts you can use RO/DI and calibrate @0 as the scale is adjusted for SW.


----------

